# Unsure how to interpret this code and diagnose - P0327?



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

16711 - P0327 - Knock Sensor 1 Circ Low Input
I went on a recent road trip, and filled up on some shady gas. Immediately the MIL tripped but I didn't have my vagcom on me. Once I used the crappy gas, I filled again with some V-power and the MIL went out, only to come back after the next refill. 
A day later I got the car home and scanned - 
16711 - P0327 - Knock Sensor 1 Circ Low Input - Intermittent
Does this mean the car actually knocked, probably due to the crap gas? Or is this an indication of sensor malfunction? Which knock sensor is Circuit 1, and where is it located? 
Will I need a multi-meter to diagnose?


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Unsure how to interpret this code and diagnose - P0327? (ypsetihw)*

bump, where is this sensor located?


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Unsure how to interpret this code and diagnose - P0327? (ypsetihw)*

knock sensor 1 (G61) located on the timing belt side of the engine according to the bentley. i have this same dtc. the bolt that holds in the knock sensor needs to be tightened to 20Nm = 14.75ft-lb in order for the sensor to work properly. was recommended that i first make sure its torqued correctly before doing anything else.
retorqued the bolts but still get the intermittent dtc... not sure where to go from there


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Unsure how to interpret this code and diagnose - P0327? (01TornadoWolf)*

replace the knock sensor?
edit: found this: http://forums.audiworld.com/ar....html


_Modified by wolfsburg2617 at 10:19 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

is this sensor on the injector harness? I'll try to look for it in my Haynes


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

I still think it was bad fuel, which is listed as one possible cause. 
The MIL came up both times I filled in Wyoming, but as soon as I got a good tank of Vpower in it near the track, it went out. 
I cleared the codes yesterday and I'll drive her for a bit to see if it trips again.


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

like i said i have the same code. it wont create a CEL everytime though. really need a vagcom to clear it and see if it comes back quickly. it will be logged in vagcom whenever it happens but has to happen repeatedly within a certian time (dont recall how often) to throw a CEL.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

word, well my MIL came back on today after I cleared with vagcom, but I still have about 1/8 tank of the questionable wyoming gas in here . . . I'll fill it up, clear, and post back


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

knock sensor low code again . . . 
I just filled with some 91 vpower from my usual shell station and cleared my codes. I hope i doesn't come back. 
crappy wyoming gas ugh . . .


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

someone else posted this link up recently (dont remember who) so i cant take credit for finding it but....
http://forums.audiworld.com/ar....html
believe its audi/vw steps to diagnosing the knock sensor dtc. gl


----------

